# murky water



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

whats the best way to make the water real murky...sort of like the river or something...i think it makes them feel more comfortable since it is dark and they can't be seen.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

there is a black dye some people add but I hear it can stain your tank


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

id try black water extract ...its mostly peat i think but will stain the water darker and adds good organics to the water ...i think its mostly for chidlids and stuff i have used it in betta tanks to help premost breeding in them ...one thing tho if you have carbon in the filters then it's not gonna stay "murky" very long no matter what.. Mickey


----------



## oggietiu (Nov 4, 2003)

Black water Extract works good. But you need to take the Carbon out. Also new drift wood will do. I like the merky look and it seems that they like it too. They are not shy anymore and swims around more often. My friend sometimes Use tea Bags to color the water. He use the natural type usually from Chinese stores. They will not harm your fish according to him.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah I didn't think about that, a new piece of driftwood will do the trick, carbon or no carbon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Peat, Black Water Extract, as well as tanins from drift wood will alter the water's pH, so if you decide to use any of these things, I advice you to keep a close eye on the well-being of the fish, and take regular water tests so see what's going on...

*_Moved to Water Chemistry_*


----------



## beavis (Nov 24, 2003)

I died my water blue with ICH medicine. I used the whole bottle. I will never have a problem with ich again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm still trying to figure out how Mr. Meanor got that photo of me on Teen Night in 1985?

To make your water more opaque, you could try putting backround up on three sides. The lack of light going into the aquarium from the sides sometimes makes the fish feel more secure.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Try black water extract I heard that make your water brown like a tea color.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

what if i dumped a bunch of mud in my tank...sort of like the amazon


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> what if i dumped a bunch of mud in my tank...sort of like the amazon


 mud? and i thought i was crazy,can't wait to see the reply on this.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yea why not? mud = dirt and theres alot of dirt in the amazon shouldnt harm them


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

use a few peices of drift wood and or peat in the tank......don't use mud It could irritate there gills....much like sand and cichlids.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

you guys probly think im crazy but i did the mud thing.

before


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

after


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

looks pretty amazonian eh


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> looks pretty amazonian eh


 yes,you are nuts


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

try not to flame me too much


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

p's are lovin it...the giant danios hate it


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Your filters will need to be cleaned like every day from all the mud they suck up. Lets us know how the fish do in there


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

Does that cause premature wear on the impellers of your filter?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i didnt actually put mud in my tank. what i did was take some mud and put it in a bucket of tank water. then i mixed it up and strained the mud water to get all the crap out of the water. the i dumped it in my tank.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> i didnt actually put mud in my tank. what i did was take some mud and put it in a bucket of tank water. then i mixed it up and strained the mud water to get all the crap out of the water. the i dumped it in my tank.


 thats sounds like a good trick man!!! ill try that, you did boil the water before you dumped in the tank right??


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

make sure you dont put too much though only a little bit will make your water hella cloudy.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> make sure you dont put too much though only a little bit will make your water hella cloudy.


 thanks for the tip man


----------

